# I'm glad I drive a Dodge



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh, man, that is too good. Glad I drive a ford.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL!! 
.








.
.
We like our Dodge to!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

'06 red Ram 1500 here. Love it!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Good one!! That's the Mass. Pike, out in the Berkshires, I believe. Those roll-off ramps really do exist there, and that sign idea is a scream!! WTG, closetguy!!
ps 2001 Ram Van 2500


----------



## Phred (Mar 18, 2008)

Let's have this talk again at 500,000 Kms (300,000 Miles)

we'll see who is still driving their truck 

http://dealerrevs.com/pictures/15890630.jpg


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

DODGE they still make those boys get a GM and enjoy.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmmm… Phred, why did you have to use a stock photo? Do you really own a Toyota or not?


----------



## Phred (Mar 18, 2008)

Mine looks just like that.. just don't have a picture online.. and. well.. I'm just feeling lazy… so I just found one that looks like it 

Plus.. there is a hockey game on.. and.. well.. Russia ain't doing so good.

GO CANADA!!!!


----------



## jerseyshore (Dec 7, 2008)

Chevy Silverado aka "Betsy" had her for 10 yrs 200,000 mls, Love my truck!! Chevy for me


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a Chevy Silverado 2500 4wd, crew cab, long bed. Love it.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

So, are we going to get into a urinating match over vehicles on this site. I proudly drive/ride a Chevy Colorado, Subaru Outback, BMW K1200LT and BMW R100/7.


----------



## beginrbldr (Jan 25, 2010)

well looks like everyone got me beat. Ex wife took my truck. ***


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about my little pick up LOL


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL* Jim* that's really something! I don't know what to say about that other then tea and crumpets?


----------



## jayjay (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm a ford guy.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, my last truck was a 3/4 ton chevy crewcab that had over 300,000 miles on it. The only thing I had to do was to change out the head gaskets because I was to stupid to check my fluid levels.

I sold the truck to get a smaller truck, which I love, but I still miss my big truck.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats funny…I have a Chevy here.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Chev Silverado 5.0 4×4 ,Great hauling truck for my camper ,and a little bit of lumber every now and again.
Have had ford ,and dodge all ok ,but Chev is my preference.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I prefer my Cajun limo.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

As a homeowner-woodworker I sure do miss my full-sized station wagons.

These posts would seem to beg the question…
What is the best all-around vehicle available today (new or used) for the serious woodworker?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Love my Silverado… Wayne, great schnauzer…


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Nice looking trucks *Wayne* and *Jason*, they'll do.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*As a homeowner-woodworker I sure do miss my full-sized station wagons.

These posts would seem to beg the question…
What is the best all-around vehicle available today (new or used) for the serious woodworker?*

I would say a small, medium or full size pickup with a 4 door cab for versatility, depending on what type of fuel economy a guy was after.


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

Now this is what you call MY TRUCK, really built to last!


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a Hybrid Silverado… It's just the same as all other silverados, except I save on gas….... MPG is basically the same but it has 120V outlets all around it. I can work in the middle of the woods no problem. I actually tested it's wattage power and running a pancake compressor I still can rip 3/4" oak on my tablesaw. No bogging at all. I love it….. I have no online pics of it yet.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I'm glad I had the cool-headedness to simply put the transmission in neutral when I had a gas pedal stick in a 1991 Mustang. I have no sympathy for the goobers who burn out their brakes trying to get their stuck-pedal Toyotas to stop - ESPECIALLY the "highly trained" CHP officer everybody talks about as an example.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Ah, you people with your silly monster trucks. I have a Toyota Matrix*

Toyota Matrix "snicker" You can keep it. I never drive anything that long, to damn boring for me. I drive trucks, Jeeps and the occasional muscle car.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comment on the schnauzer dog Gary. The dog is actually my girlfriend's. She lives about 70 miles from me and often brought the dog when she visited. The picture was taken a couple of years ago. The dog has been quite sick this past year (its 11 years old) and irronically she just sent me an email that she had to put him down this morning. He will be missed for sure.


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

Would a dodge even make it up that hill? 

Laugh all you like guys, but I bought a 4 Runner in '88 brand new, dove it for 750,000 kms, and sold it for 65% of what I paid for it :-D Total repairs were: New fuel filler tube, front calipers, EGR valve and a couple of batteries….that's it.

My current vehicle is a 2007 FJ, 85000km's and it hasn't even been in for any warranty work.

I did have an accelorator floor itself on me once…in a 5.0 thunderbird in downtown london ON when a spring that had something to do with the cruise control broke ….scary for sure, but it doesn't take a brainiac to turn the key off and/or throw it into neutral.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

RXI Corolla for Sale R10 000 (URGENT SALE)

Corolla up for grabs. A good runner!! Don't miss this deal; you might
not find it again. It's my friend's car he's emigrating.

Serious buyers only. If you are interested get in touch.

Body needs a bit of TLC
Aircon
Airbags
MP3 player
Electric windows
Power steering
ABS brakes
Low mileage


----------



## jayjay (Jan 22, 2010)

^^^That is SWEET!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I may buy import tools, but my vehicles are made in the U.S.










I've owned Toyotas in the past, but they did not have that Drive By Wire System…


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Actually, my "All-American" F150 has "Made in Mexico" stickers all over it.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

How about this 89 year old lady, with her 540,000 mile, Mercury Comet.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Damn nice truck* DB*!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*RXI Corolla for Sale R10 000 (URGENT SALE)*


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

4 Runners are alright* Ryan* they're still a truck, I like them.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

.
After about a million Klicks this old Chevy still moves right along.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Say what you will, but … as a native Detroiter … you've gotta' hand it to Toyota:

The finest example of good sportsmanship that I've ever seen in my life is Toyota giving The Big Three a chance to get back on their feet, like this 

*richgreer*: You ride a Light Truck?? Cool! I've got an R1200GS that replaced my K100RT!!


----------



## KevinVan (Oct 9, 2009)

Toyota…Moving Forward >>>>> Even when you don't want to. lol

Glad to see the majority of LJ's supporting U.S. domestic companies.

This Ford employee thanks you.


----------



## cheford (Aug 3, 2009)

Kevin

I am sure some LJ's supported the U.S. Domestic car companies unwillingly (Bailouts). At least Ford didn't take any.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

By now it's plain to see that the original intent of this thread is lost. To me the pic is still funny. Though we are all loyal to our favorite brands, it is futile to sway the opinion of someone loyal to another brand by posting little blurbs about your own favorite. However, there is a growing consensus of people who feel that Toyota has been resting on its reputation which it built in the 70's and eighties. 
and …that goofy decal on the new ones: *TRD…..the only thing missing is "U"*
Oh, what a feeling….


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey, Abbott…Looks like that '52 Chevy had 'knee-action' suspension!


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Damn! I was just sharing a funny picture…..In all fairness to Toyota, I bought a new Camry in '98 which my oldest Daughter drives daily. It has over 240,000 miles and shows no signs of quitting anytime soon. It was made in Kentucky.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

I remember seeing this picture when my wife owned a Dodge


----------



## jerseyshore (Dec 7, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

.
.
*Hey, Abbott…Looks like that '52 Chevy had 'knee-action' suspension!*

LOL!


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

You know what… you are right!

Dodge never had any recalls…
http://www.automallusa.net/01/dodge/recalls.html


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, here's my daily driver… I'm on call 24/7 for the local cab company.









*1995 International 4700 - 385,000 miles… just getting broke in!*


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Figured I would chime in. We drive a 2000 Ram 1500 with 198,000 k and an explorer with 197,000 and we just inherited a 1999 Ram 1500 with 104,000. All three of our vehicles are in excellent shape and it would not surprise me if they all go 300,000 k before we back in the market for another vehicle.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Abbott,

Thanks for the comment on the truck. Not the best pic either. She's an '04 with 80K on the ticker. I used to run a '00 Ranger Trailhead (4×4 without a T-case), but my hauling chores got too much for it, and I got a smokin' deal on the F-150.

Domestic content label on my truck showed 85%. Assembly was a plant in Ohio I think… I will have to look…

She was a plain jane XLT when I got her, with 16K on the clock, a lease return from the gas company in West Texas. The bed rails were scuffed from where the idiots had no idea how to install or remove a tool box, and the rear bumper dings are from the original driver not knowing how to back up to a trailer… I've smacked the ball a few times, but never nailed the tongue with the bumper!

FWIW, I have owned Toyotas in the past, and have been happy with them, but nothing they have built within the last 15 years has made me want to own one… My prior Toyotas are…
1976 Celica GT Liftback 5 speed. Hot rodded 20R engine producing 175 BHP on the dyno. Low HP numbers compared to most everything being sold new nowadays, but this was in the late 80s when most cars hit the road with somewhere around 100 HP. She was light and FAST… Sold it at 458K miles
1981 Celica GT Liftback Auto. Aside from some cosmetics, she was rock stock. My ex's first car, not a bad car. She put 300K on the odometer before the front end fell apart…
1989 standard pickup. Plain Jane, first of only 2 cars ever bought new. I was too young to handle credit at the time and took it back for a voluntary repo… Nice little truck for what it was. The 87 Ranger I got from my Dad to replace it was MUCH nicer though…

The problems Toyota is having seem to revolve around the drive by wire systems, what scares me is almost everything on the road now had DBW… I don't really trust that stuff, but don't have a choice… If I could, I would go back to the injection / throttle setup of the old 5.0 HO, and solid axles on all 4×4s. (What on earth does a 4×4 pickup need independent suspension for?)


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I was just now reminded of a guy in my neighborhood in Fresno a few years back. This was during the "I love what you do for me - Toyota" days. He had a Land Cruiser that apparently had quite a few problems. He had put a big square piece of plywood over the spare tire painted with "I hate what you did to me - Toyota" with a list of parts he'd had to replace.


----------

